# things to consider in buying a goldfish?



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

I know for some pets there are things to consider in buying them, like their age, their breeds, the family etc. I would want to know if these also applies when you buy godlfishes? I am beginner sorry for asking I might have been trying to breed the wrong fishes, but I really adore goldfishes.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

There are lots of things to consider with goldfish. The biggest factor is to have a large enough tank. A lot of people get tiny goldfish bowls and then wonder why their goldies die. The recommendation I've heard the most is to have at least 15-20 gallons for the first goldfish, then 10 gallons for each additional goldie. This is important because goldfish get very large, and they have a heavy bio-load. So another recommedation is to have a filter that is rated for a larger tank than you actually have. Like if you have a 55 gallon tank, you should have a filter/multiple filters rated for 80-100 gallons. These recommendations are for FANCY goldfish (such as fantails, ryukins, orandas, etc.), common or comet goldfish are best suited for ponds, because they get so large.


----------

